# Steve Nash has yet to have 10 assists this season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty crazy, no? Longest streak since 2008. I would've expected him to have surpassed it by now. I know his team isn't as good as years past, but regardless, he's usually that good.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well from what I've seen, he makes the same passes, but they're either dropping the passes or just not finishing at the basket.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He lost 3-4 assists a game without Amare; now all his assist come off from jump shots, which don't always go in if your name is Hedo brikulo.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate Basel now. I was indifferent, but now I hate Basel. As for Nash's assists, he's just not settled. The whole team isn't settled. He's looking for a big to pass to but the only big who will catch his passes is a bench player. The starters are becoming the Suns' B-team.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well that finally ended tonight as Nash had 15 assists. The Suns played great on offense tonight against a good Hawks team on the road.


----------

